# pin 1-14-16-17 puerto lpt



## edic (Dic 24, 2006)

hola como puedo hacer para activar  y desactivar ,mediante codigo en vbasic los pin 1-14-16-17 del puerto LPT 
los pin del 2 al 9 si los controlo pero estos me estan dando mucho follon


----------



## Loktar (Dic 24, 2006)

Esos pertencen al registro de control. Para controlarlos necesitas usar la dirección que usas normalmente (ejemplo 378h) y sumarle 2; y te quedaría 37Ah. 

Saludos.


----------

